# Inland Perch



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

I just got on to the inland perch fishing last summer. What would be your favorite tactics and places to look? I managed to get on some limits with crappie rigs & minnows in about 18-20 FOW with no relative structure late summer. I managed a few nice ones in the spring fishing crappie around wood with minnows & bobbers 1-6 FOW but nothing consitant.
Thoughts? Comments? tactics? Lets hear it guys!


----------



## Trapper (Dec 15, 2004)

Sounds like you fished P-Hill, or Clear Fork from a boat.

Are you asking hard water, or soft water?


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't have the nads for big hardwater, tried it a couple times, not for me.
I was just curious about some other peoples inland perch tactics and what structure if any they might seek out. I've read fish the weed edges but never could prove that myself, at least for perch.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Summer months Im lookin for the mud stained areas. Youll find them off reefs and islands on most res. Mostly crawler fish. When the water gets supper cold deff the drops off the channels. Spring and fall its to the rocks!


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks JIG, I would like to know about what happens in the deep open water mud flats and what these perch are feeding on to keep them in one area for weeks at at time. Insect hatch? Fresh water crustations or what? I feel kinda stupid for not opening up any bellies and seeing first hand what's in them, but then again I'm not sure I could ID it.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Seems like after the mussels moved in and the water cleared the shinners,smelt and perch bloomed in some lakes. Erie and most the in-land lakes might have more perch than walleye because of it. Just my 2.


----------

